# Rome/Venice



## cpnuser (Mar 1, 2008)

We are flying into Rome in Sept., doing a cruise and then will be flying out of Venice for home.  We would like to spend 2-3  additional days in Rome before the cruise and then spend 2-3  additional days in Venice before flying home.  I would really appreciate any suggestions on reasonably priced places to stay in Rome & Venice.  We haven't booked our flight yet.  Any tips on the best airline/price(leaving from Tampa, FL) would also be a great help.  We won't be able to see everything in the short time we are in Rome/Venice.  Any "must see/do"  ideas would be appreciated also. Please email me-  love2save@verizon.net   Thanks so much!  Linda


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sent you an email.


----------



## cpnuser (Mar 1, 2008)

*Email*

Thanks, I received it.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 2, 2008)

In Rome, I like staying in one of the many hotels close to the main train station, as it makes arrival and departure so much easier, and also has a metro stop so you can get around easy.  If I am just in town for a day or two, as I was a week ago, I tend to go the two star route and use Fawlty Towers, which is only a short block away from the station.

In Venice, there are also a lot of hotels on the Lista de Spagna near the train station, which are convenient for arrival and departure, and close to the vaporetto (water bus) stop for getting around Venice.  Make sure to get a day ticket for the Vaporettos.  I have stayed in three or four hotels there and I do not recall the names of any of them, but used Rough GUide and Lonely Planet for recommendations.


----------



## Jan (Mar 3, 2008)

In Venice we stayed in an old monestary that is now a B&B.  The fresh baked goodies in the morning would drift up to the rooms!  Very reasonable, clean and near the water taxi.  Don't remember the name.  The sound of the church bells was beautiful.
            Jan


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 13, 2008)

Three nights in Venice is more than enough for me, and a must-see, but I truly enjoy Rome and could easily spend weeks there...so much to see, art, history, people and great food.

Brian

Here is a BBS that will be of great assistance:  http://slowtalk.com/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/862600685


----------



## bhodgson (Mar 13, 2008)

Here are some things which you may find of help in planning your trip. We did the Med and Italy last June and had a great time. We actually stayed in an apartment while we were in Rome - much less than the hotels -our place was kind of neat and about a block off of Piazza Navona - great location and from there we walked out to the major nearby street and took a tourist on and off bus to enjoy Rome. Sleepitaly.com
http://www.nycerome.com - this site may also help you. after extensive research i was told to stay away from certain area since I was a bubie to Rome - there are some safety issues - you may want to check the message boards on fodors.com - they do a lot on Italy and have lots of good ideas. Anyway they suggested the navone area which was perfect for us. 

This site shows you where you will be coming in to Venice
http://europeforvisitors.com/venice/articles/venice-cruise-terminal.htm

This is the place we stayed in in Venice and absolutely loved it - we had a room on the canal and in the morning watched the gondolas bring good into the city - I found it fascinating. They had a bottle of wine for us when we arrived and the room was lovely- lots of Murano glass like for the chandelier etc. The only thing I found frustrating was that i had a bit of trouble finding it - it is actually on a walkway which leads off of the canal which I did not understand but once we found it - we were pleased. We could walk to all of the sights but were not in the middle of the real tourisity stuff. My sister in law stayed at the Best Western and they really liked it there too. 

http://www.booking.com/hotel/it/pal...d=310160;sid=b4b8bfe56509a02d0abbf39eb9b1c913

Some other things for you to think about:
In Rome to get from the city to the port you can go to Termini and take a train - directly to Civtavecchia - not too hard to do. 

www.portreviews.com gives you info on each port you will going to and where you will be docking. 

www.shipcal.com tells you what other ships will be in port on the same day

www.cruisecritic.com gives excellent information in the forums on the ports as well as suggestions for independent tours and I highly recommend joining cruise critic and join roll call so that you can connect with others on your cruise - we did this in the Med this summer and again this month in the Caribbean and it was great - did not spend much time together but they were familiar faces on the ship.
Anything I could help you with feel free to email me off board - bhodgson@comcast.net


----------

